

Ask HN: Geek Attractions in NYC [non-tech] - jmcampanini

i'm spending next week (including christmas eve) in NYC with my wife - celebrating christmas and our 1 year anniversary. are there geeky attractions in NYC that would be worth visiting? already have plans for spider man and pee wee's playhouse. i was hoping there was something geeky/nerdy/computer-science-y i could show her.<p>not exactly your typical HN content/question, but i figure if anyone would know where to visit in NYC it would be you guys (or at least that's my best bet)<p>thanks in advance...
======
lylejohnson
Forbidden Planet (<http://www.fpnyc.com/>) is downtown on Broadway.

Whenever I'm in NYC I also like to visit the giant animatronic T-Rex inside
the Toys R Us store in Times Square, but that may not be as entertaining to
others as it is to me.

